
Ask HN: How do I get started with open source? - haack
How do I start contributing to open source? How do I find a project and get to the stage where I can add value?
======
smt88
1\. Filter projects by two criteria: do I know the stack? Am I a user? If you
don't know the stack or aren't a user, you'll find the project to be
inaccessible.

2a. Identify a bug or missing feature. You may do this yourself, or you may
look at the issues list for the project. Fix the bug or add the feature.

2b. Or, if you prefer, you can write tests. Many projects have less than 100%
test coverage, or their tests haven't been updated for the latest version.
Writing tests for alpha or beta versions is _really_ helpful in getting those
versions finished.

